# Found pet pigeons-need guidance



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Hope I'm posting this in the right place-I've already emailed to the Pigeon911 Yahoo group and haven't received a response so thought I'd try this forum, which seems pretty active...

Hubby was doing yardwork today when two pigeons (seem to be helmet pigeons) flew into the yard. They're relatively tame, definitely not as friendly as our cockatiel and skittish around people. We have a lot of raptors (hawks, ospreys) buzzing around our place so I think its pretty amazing they weren't eaten during our rescue.

They flew around for a while before we were able to coax them into one of our birds cages (had hastily cleaned the cage out beforehand) using water and food. They never flew very far from us and seemed to recognize people, food and our birdcage. They've been eating and drinking since we caged them and eliminating just fine. They're very striking birds. They seem to be a mated pair and have been cuddling, grooming each other, and started cooing loudly after I covered them for the night. They seem healthy but breathe louder than I'm used to hearing from my little birds. They also coo/growl when we get too close to the cage, which is hilarious.

We brought the cage inside-but away from my own birds-since I don't know what their normal cage conditions should be or how well they tolerate cold.

One bird-I suspect its a male-has a yellow band. The digits as best as we can read are something like: NPA 05 AHA 8 823. The female(?) has a blue band with: NPA 7 06 R(?)HA 1383.

We've looked up the American Helmet Association website (yep-thats them.
Helmets seem to be fancy show birds, not homing pigeons, and they definitely did not seem to have "street smarts" to survive, so I'm glad we corralled them instead of letting them flap around outside.

I plan to call my local bird store and the local avian vet tomorrow morning when they open, hoping someone knows who raises these birds. I spoke with an emergency vet this evening that said they may be able to take them while they search for an owner. I don't want them to go to a shelter where they might be put down. Maybe a foster home with someone who "knows" pigeons?

I'm already attached to them and want to make sure that we get these buddies back to the right home, since I'd be very upset if something similar happened to my budgies/'tiels. Husband has already said we can't keep these lovelies. Any other suggestions for someone in the Tampa, Florida area?
Thanks so much for any guidance.

Shelby


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Shelby,

Thank you so much for taking in these pigeons. Yes, you are absolutely right, they are show birds and have no homing instinct. They probably got out and are lost. They would not survive even if raptors didn't get them. Several of our members are Pigeon 911 people and someone will be along to help you find the owners if possible or to assist in getting these birds adopted or placed in a foster care situation until homes can be found for them. These birds probably came from somewhere near you.

Margaret


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks For Taking In These Birds. Yes I'm Sure Someone Will Be On That Can Help You Find There Owner. If No Owner Can Be Found They Can Place Them In Good Homes. There are Afew People In The Florida Area That Can Maybe Take them In Until The Owners Can Be Found If You Can't Keep Them Until Then


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shelby,

I did just respond to you on 911 Pigeon Alert. Yes, you should just hang on to these birds for a day or two while we try to track down the owner. As I posted to you on 911 PA, if you do put them with someone else to care for, please provide us with the contact information for that person. If there is anyway you can, please just hold on to these two lovely pigeons for a day or so. I've already e-mailed the only person I know to contact in the American Helmet Association .. he's been prompt to reply in the past, so I'm hoping he is prompt again.

We do have a Pigeon-Talk member in Largo, FL that might be able to foster the birds, and if you do have to move them, I would greatly appreciate it if you would try to get them to Julie rather than somewhere else. We have a resource list here at http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm .. If you have a look there, you will find Julie in the Florida listings.

Terry


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

Terry and everyone,

Thanks so much for the quick and informative email! I thought there might be a lag with it being Sunday when we found them. Sorry-we should have given you more time to respond but we were a bit nervous with these guys cooing in the kitchen and wanted some reassurance that we were doing the right thing to keep them.

Hubby has walked around a few times muttering "I think we may have adopted some birds" under his breath but given the number of natural predators and free range cats here, he says the Bird Jesus must have guided them to our yard. <very big grin> We can hang onto them for a day or so.

I will still call my bird store and avian vet this morning-these little guys did not come far. I'll also call Julie to see if there is some way perhaps we can swap them out this week. I'd like to see someone with pigeon experience take them. They're eating a mix of cockatiel food/wild bird seed right now. Will keep you posted.

Thanks!
Shelby


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

*Pigeon Update*

Hello,

Just an update....my local bird store and my local avian vet had no leads on who these pigeons might belong to. I've called and left a message for Julie and am hoping to hear back from her soon.

I'm concerned with one of the pigeons. He's huddled up on the floor now, whereas last night they perched on the bricks I'd put on the cage bottom. The other pigeon had slept on the floor earlier too, but she still seems pretty bright eyed and happy.

This male pigeon is breathing harder, making a noise that's not really a coo but more grunting. He also doesn't scurry away when we approach the cage, as he did yesterday. I'm seriously worried that he's sick. I'm going to try to take him to either my avian vet (North Bay) or Florida Vet Specialists on Busch Lake Blvd.

I was really hoping someone I'd called this morning would have a lead on their owner. Not to sound churlish but I really didn't want to be stuck with a big vet bill for a bird not my own. I'm calling them now to see if we cna work something out. : (

-Shelby


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

*Limited success*

Okay,

Boy Pige is up moving around and cooing. He also pecked at me when I put my hand in with some new food. I'm still not sure how much they're drinking today-they drank a lot yesterday. Now girl pige is sleeping on the floor.

I JUST received an email from the American Helmet Association giving me the contact info for the person who ordered the band. The email also mentioned that my piges are not helmets. If they're not, they could give spy lessons to other pigeons on how to imitate helmets! LOL

I've been in touch with the contact's wife. She said they sell and gift their birds to other people, so they're going to try to check their records to see who nearby might own these birds. Its discouraging because they're obviously not real keen to take back these birds and admitted to me that the previous owner may have been raising them for young and set them loose, or set them loose because one is sick. That makes me pretty indignant and more determined to find them a good home. How could an animal be bred out at age 2-3???

She also asked me NOT to take them to the vet, since they prefer to do their own doctoring. They are going to call me back this afternoon. I'm keeping the pigeons warm, fed and watered. Also away from my other birds!!

Sorry for the frequent updates-I have to get this all out. I may have to learn how to post a picture of my "not helmets".

-Shelby


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ShelbyG said:


> Okay,
> 
> Sorry for the frequent updates-I have to get this all out. I may have to learn how to post a picture of my "not helmets".
> 
> -Shelby


Frequent updates are great and once you get the pics up, someone should be able to ID them for you. If you have a picture already, email it to one of us and we can post for you. (Email to anyone can be done by clicking on their name in the corner of the post. Pick someone with a "green" light - indicates they're online)

I think maybe the birds were guided to you and you should try to foster them yourselves till you find their owner or a proper new home, or decide to keep them -- let them keep working on hubby


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

*Pics-hopefully*

Thanks Snipes for your kind words. I'm going to try to post a link here to Photobucket. Hopefully it comes through.

http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg144/shel2378/?action=view&current=DSC03122.jpg

That's at least a few shots of them. I've got to clean out the cage again this morning-they really enjoy drinking from the water bowl, then knocking it over.
One of them sits on the edge of it. I put in a few perches on the ground for them to use instead.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ShelbyG said:


> Thanks Snipes for your kind words. I'm going to try to post a link here to Photobucket. Hopefully it comes through.
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg144/shel2378/?action=view&current=DSC03122.jpg
> 
> ...


maybe they're Nuns? I have a hard time distinguishing Nuns and Helmets. They're adorable though - !!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi ShelbyG,

You definitely have Helmets there, someone just put the wrong bands on them. If they need a home, I can take them, as I am running a home for wayward (lost and rehabbed) Helmets.

They seem to be escape artists and active and fast little cuties. Please provide some warmth for them, as the one does look a little off. Make sure they are out of drafts of cold or warm air. I usually cover up cages with towels on all sides except front to give them warmth.

If they are drinking more then just after they eat, then their poops maybe wattery as well. Do you have any apple cider vinegar or human grade probiotics? 

Thank you for rescuing them.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my,
What cuties. I hope they end up at Mama Treesa's home for wayward pigies.
They will be well cared for and much loved.
Daryl


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Super Nice Looking Birds you Have there. You May Have A male And Female That May Be Mating With The Laying In The Corner Of the Cage Was The Other Near The One Laying Down. Give Them Some Time And You May have A EGG  This Is just My Guess I'm Sure There Will Be Others Along To Help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Shelby,

Thanks for the updates and the pictures. My contact at the AHA did e-mail me back saying he had forwarded the information to the secretary of the organization .. looks like he did that and the secretary got right on it. I would appreciate it if you would put the information you received into 911 Pigeon Alert so we have it there in the records (just reply to one of the 911 PA e-mails, and I'll see it come through). Also, if you could send me the name and e-mail address for the secretary for the AHA, that would be great so I can update 911 PA with that info and quit bugging this one poor fellow that I have been contacting about AHA birds  

Thank you again for all your efforts on behalf of these two lovely pigeons, and please do continue with the updates!

Terry


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

*Cider vinegar and food?*

Hi again,

I'm definitely interested in the possibility of getting these guys to a sanctuary where they can hang out with other little buddies, should no owner ever come forward. Treesa, if you're still interested, we may have to make plans to road trip from Tampa to see you this week/weekend. 

I'm still waiting to hear from the breeder this evening as to who they were sold to but I just have a feeling these guys may have been dumped. Have checked Craigslist and the local papers, etc. No lost birds like these. : (

They're definitely bonded, constantly cuddling up to each other. I may be confused on the genders (thought the male was the darker headed one) but no one needs to be laying any eggs this week!

Can you please tell me about the apple cider vinegar? I do have some. Is there a quantity to add to their water? Frequency? Any other tips? These guys aren't pooping frequently but its solid and there's definitely more volume than with my little birds-and dark green. Does that sound right?

Made a special trip to my pet store today and tried to find some food they would eat-bought additional 'tiel food, as well as some oats and some corn based food that looked like cheerios. My store didn't have any pigeon food. : (

I cleaned out the cage this afternoon. Relocated both pigeons (they hated that!) by hand to a small platform hanging about 18 inches off the floor of the cage they're currently in, then I did a quick paper change, rinsed off the brick perches, swabbed out the food and water bowls. Also added a heating pad set to low heat, covered with a flannel pillowcase, to the side of the cage they like to sleep on. Put one of the brick perches back there on that side, and within 3 minutes one bird was on the brick and the off looking bird was cuddled up on the floor next to it (on the heating pad). They like the heating pad alright.

Also doing more grooming, preening each other, stretching their own wings, hopping around the cage, just generally acting like my own birds do. They seem to be paying more attention to whats going on outside the cage too. I covered them with a sheet and a small flannel blanket and they seem pretty active under it, also peeking underneath to watch us. LOL

Thanks again so much for all of the lovely replies and support. What a wonderful community.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ShelbyG said:


> My store didn't have any pigeon food. : (


Wild bird mix will also do fine, it has a variety of seeds they should like. 

Sounds like you have got them quite comfy! I think you're a natural pigeon mama


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Acv*

Thank you for taking such good care of the birds.

You can put a couple of drops of ACV (organic is best) in a small drinking bowl of water, or measure a tablespoon to a gallon water.

The poops should look like a dolip, solid ...with white on top of green.

What do you mean by the one bird is breathing loud? Is his beak open also? Is it a coo sound or gurgling or rasping when breathing?

I really haven't seen any wild bird seed that is complete enough to meet the nutritional needs of a pigeon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, ShelbyG, you are doing a wonderful care job with this lovely couple!!

They will certainly have a GREAT home with Treesa, who believes in natural foods and care. She is TERRIFIC and has the most healthy birds!

That mention of others doing the "doctoring" sounds a little scarey...sure wouldn't want that to mean puting down!! I would tend to doubt that would happen as they are show type pijies, but who knows!

Please let us know what happens! Many thanks for your kindness to these two wayward ones with

Hugs and Scritches to the loving couple!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Oh, my,
> What cuties. I hope they end up at Mama Treesa's home for wayward pigies.
> They will be well cared for and much loved.
> Daryl



I hope so too. They couldn't go to a better home.

Reti


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

*Update-spoke with the breeder*

Hi all,

I spoke with the person who may be the original breeder for at least one of our foundlings a few hours ago. Its taken a bit for my upset feelings to subside. In brief-I received his contact info from the Association for folks who raise these birds, after we contacted them with the band numbers. First he claimed the numbers were wrong-I read them back and he admitted it might have been a bird he bred. I asked for information on whom he sold/gave the bird to-I actually phrased it "You can't tell me how you disposed of the bird with this band number?" which seemed to hit a nerve, because he told me he doesn't "dispose of" his birds. Fair enough.

But then he added, "I don't euthanize healthy birds anymore since my last 2 vets now refuse to do that. As a matter of fact, I'm bringing more people into the hobby-they kept those birds and now like pigeons!" OMG What a way to spread something you enjoy.

He reiterated that he couldn't help me find the owners (although the Mrs. had mentioned some friends of theirs nearby who got some of their birds-interesting) and said he would not take these birds back because they're worthless at their advanced age of 2 and 3 years. Plus, he didn't own them-and they may never have been his. <eye roll>

He _*was*_ helpful in giving me the number of another Pigeon Enthusiast from their club in the area who might "help me do something with them" but given our brief conversation I am very wary to turn the piges over to someone from that group-they may share his thoughts on keeping "worthless birds". He also offered to answer any questions I might have about the hobby of showing helmets in the future! Anyone want to take a guess how eager I would be to take advantage of that offer?

I'm trying to keep cool and keep in mind that he's a much older generation and may have some "practical" ways of thinking about birds as either profession or poultry but it was a frustrating conversation on both sides. I'm sure he cares for his birds in his own way but we clearly have different philosophies. I'll leave it at that.

I assured him that since he turned the birds down and couldn't help locate an owner, then we would find a good suitable home for them. If nothing else, I'm relieved and more convinced than ever that no one is out there missing these little guys tonight.

I will try the apple cider vinegar to their water. About the pigeon's noise, they just seem to be hard coos. Like the rumbling purr of a cat, that shake its body? The pige occasionally does that, sometimes while sitting quietly, sometimes in response to us walking by or putting food in his cage...not panting, no open beak, almost clucking to himself. I have no idea how loud they are supposed to be. My birds just whistle, sing and cheep.

I've had my birds for 8 and 4 years respectively, with no serious illness in that time, knock on wood. I just have a feeling that this one guy isn't going at full speed-don't know if its lingering trauma or if they have some latent infection or what. The poops are big, green and mostly solid, but again, they're not very frequent-my small birds go several times an hour it seems. These are spread out. I'm going to see if maybe one of the Pigeon folks nearby can take a look at him soon while we work on finding him a home. I will try to call Julie again.

Thanks,
Shelby


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update and sorry the conversations with the former owner was frustrating.

Well, seems like Treesa will have two new helmets? 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Shelby...

I'm glad you were able to get closure about these two! Sounds like they would NOT have been in good hands back with any of these people!

Are you going to give them to Treesa?? Sure hope so!!

Shi


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

*"Pigeons will Coo for Room and Board"*

Thanks all for your support. I'm doing all I can to find a good home for these guys. If Treesa has a flock with 2 open positions, the Tampa pidges would like to submit an application....

I've done all I can for these guys and hope they're okay and healthy enough to be re-homed with other little helmets like them. Hubby reminds me that if for some reason they don't make it, they still have had a much better last few days with warmth, comfort and dignity than they would have had left to the hawks and cats of our neighborhood.

On a side note, ironically, when I worked in the Children's Department of our local library last year my favorite story time books were a series by Mo Willems based on the life of a pigeon. Please check out and read "Don't Let the Pigeon Stay up Late!", "Don't Let the Pigeon Drive the Bus!", "The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog", "The Pigeon Has Feelings Too" and others. I would come home from work, curl up with hubby and we would laugh at the antics of a little pigeon. He bought me the books for Christmas this year-little did we know we'd have real pigeon houseguests soon after! LOL

Smiles, 
Shelby


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Treesa would be a wonderful Pigeon Mom to these two! I'm sorry about the BS with the original breeder. Sometimes you get one like that, and it is a shame as it really turns people off about pigeon fanciers. 

I'd strongly suggest making arrangements with Treesa to take these guys in.

Please keep the updates coming!

I'll do what little I can about the negativity you got from the breeder .. sometimes the powers that be pay attention and take action, but sometimes they don't.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Shelby .. check that RHA band again .. I think this one might be just RH .. if so, it might be a Roller. I'm checking it out with the NPA.
Well, just looked at the picks again .. perhaps not a roller, but the NPA has already advised they didn't have any RHA bands, so you 
still need to have another look.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shelby,

IF you don't find their owners, or they don't want them back.... they can live here.

Check your e-mails, and thanks again for rescuing them.

Treesa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just found this thread. Thank you so much Shelby for all your care and concern for these Helmets. I have a rescued Helmet myself and they are adorable little pigeons. I'm very sorry the breeder acted the way he did. I'm a member of the National Pigeon Association (for fancy/show pigeons) and the President is also the President of our local pigeon club, to which I also belong. I'm going to bring up this incident at our next meeting. The NPA is constantly telling members they need to show concern for lost birds and take them back, but not all of them get the message. I think it can't be emphasized enough that breeders and owners _must _take responsibility for their birds. I would certainly take back any bird of mine, even if I'd sold it or given it away, and give it proper care if it wound up in someone's yard. 

By the way, two or three years old is not past breeding age or "over the hill" in any way. Pigeon hens usually lay for at least five years and often longer. A properly cared-for pigeon should live 12-15 years or more. 

-Cathy


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

*Another update*

Thanks Cathy, for giving us an insider view on your organization. I have to admit, I had no idea they existed before Sunday and this entire situation has really reflected poorly. Its not fair to judge the group by one person, or a few people, so I commend you guys for trying to educate the breeders. Obviously lost pigeons are one way the public will encounter the NPA, which is a shame.

Anyway, the pigeons may be homed with Treesa, but I'm trying to exhaust all other local options. I've called the themeparks and zoos, and 3 rescue groups.
Its been a firm "no" from most but I'm still waiting to hear from one group that takes primarily injured seabirds. They said if they can take them maybe one of their staff or fosterers will adopt. I even left a message for the one NPA person the breeder recommended, hoping he may be more like Cathy. : )
The breeder had mentioned the guy might keep the pigeons to educate the public, which I scoffed at, considering my experience to that point. But I checked out the guy's webpage and he does apparently take pigeons to local schools so maybe he's legit? Hope so. *I do not want them going to someone who will put them down.*

I had not been thinking they'd be with me this long and was keeping them in a bird cage. Yesterday as it became apparent they're staying longer and needed more room, I rehabbed my guest bathroom for them. It would have worked better if I had actually taped the newspaper to the floor, as once they got in there they got all flappy and ran around and generally looked happier, if a pigeon can look happy (they can). They also decided they need to hang out on the windowsill and the shower curtain and fly into the bathroom mirror (yikes!) I retaped the paper floor, covered the mirror with newspaper and trimmed up their feathers as much as they would let me.
They slept in there last night with a night light and this morning I found them cuddled behind the toilet. I'd bought a dog carrier to transport them (hopefully soon) so put that in the bathroom and they ran right in and cooed away.

Poor pigeons. Common sense should have told me they wanted a box or something but they're new to me. Hopefully I will hear soon from someone about them-am bummed this morning cause I've been out of work for awhile and had to turn down a temp job yesterday!! Darn you cute pigeons!

Its been interesting.

-Shelby


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shelby, if you have read very much on this forum you will know that Treesa is one of our most respected members, not even to mention she is one of our moderators. To me, it is a no- brainer to give these pigeons to Treesa. I would entrust all of my pigeons to Treesa's care and consider them lucky to be going to her.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I absolutely agree with Maggie. Treesa is the best and takes fantastic care of her birds. I realize it's a drive, but these pigeons could have no better home than with her. They will be most content in a home with other pigeons, which she can provide. 

I also want to assure you that not everyone in the NPA is like the breeder you encountered. I know a lot of very nice people in the organization and I hope this incident won't turn you off on pigeon breeders in general. One of our members, who consistently breeds champions, lost a very valuable pigeon a year or so back. Some lady found it in her yard and turned it in to a rescue organization. He retrieved it and gave the rescue organization a generous cash reward. So there are good people out there. Unfortunately there are some bad apples in every organization.


----------



## ShelbyG (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Cathy and Lady Tarheel for your great comments. I've been in touch with Treesa several times online and offline the last few days and she has been a tremendous help. We've considered a number of factors when looking for a good home for these guys, certainly not just distance. She's actually closer than I thought! : ) And from both your comments and my own experience, I know she is a great birdmom.

Today I spoke offline with another NPA member. He was extremely dismayed to hear of the situation so far. He's affliated with the NPA Juniors program and takes demonstration pigeons to schools and other public events to introduce people to pigeon raising. This afternoon we met this gentlemen at his home and checked out his aviary, which includes not just other pigeons but other pet birds as well. They were all active and seemed healthy and happy. 

This gentlemen is going to care for the pigeons and hopefully include them with his demonstration team after they're quarantined. He assured me that they are apparently healthy, and very lovely, so he's inclined to believe they may have been escapees, which is something helmets are adept at. I have his word that they won't be returned to the breeder, and he knows that I'll be following up to monitor the birds, per Treesa's suggestion. : )

I was gratified that this person was also *very interested *in sharing this story with his NPA colleagues and is planning an online article on the pidges in the next few days, based in part on my notes and a print out of this thread. : ) We talked pretty extensively about how the NPA is encouraging breeders to be more proactive in helping rescue/re-home lost pigeons and and understand how their behavior affects public perception of the group. I have a much better appreciation for the organization, thanks to Cathy and this gentleman. He knows the original person I dealt with too, and tells me he'll have some personal feedback for him.

Whew! Hopefully anyone still reading this long thread realizes that after 5 days with these guys, I wouldn't just dump them somewhere I didn't feel confident they would be safe and taken care of. Again, I just want to thank everyone for all their comments, suggestions and just the moral support of the last five days. I think its a happy ending for them and also a growing experience for me-I'm now looking at volunteering with our local sanctuary and as a foster mom with the local bird rescue with birdies a little closer in size to my own.

Thanks everyone!
Shelby G


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's great news. I've followed the thread, just couldn't be of any help really since I'm WAY up in VA........ 
The man who took these birds sounds like a great guy and hopefully he'll do what he said he would do in regards to the owner and the NPA in general. ALL of the pigeon orgs need a boot in the butt once in a while.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shelby, congratulations on your being able to place these little ones with someone who sounds like he will take good care of them. It is nice you'll be able to keep tabs on them.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update, Shelby. The gentleman you spoke to sounds great--I'm sure he wouldn't offer to take the birds if he didn't care. I know there are some NPA members who do pigeon education demonstrations in schools because there was an article about it in a recent NPA quarterly magazine. He must be one of them. I'm also encouraged that he's going to talk to the breeder you spoke to originally and make your story known in an on-line article. I'm so relieved there is a happy ending.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a wonderful job, Shelby. You took great care of those pijies while in your care and went above and beyond to find them a good home.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job, Shelby! This is great news, and I'm so glad you found a good home for the birds. If you would, please drop a line to 911 Pigeon Alert with how to contact the man who adopted the birds .. we need to have that in our records.

I had already dropped some strong hints to my contact at the AHA about how poorly the breeder had dealt with this situation. Hopefully my guy will also look into things and see to it that the members are more responsible and thoughtful in the future.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Shelby Did Way Good .. Check This Out ..*

http://www.intl-esftumbler-society.org/who_is_the_owner_of_these_two_bi.htm

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Terry For posting That Link.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Shelby went way beyond the call of duty, and did her best to find them a home more local. I was extrememly happy the birds have a "happy ending."

I'm also glad to see this subject is now addressed on the link.

Thank you Terry, for posting the link, and thank you Shelby for taking the responsiblity for these birds, that the owner/owners wouldn't.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great site--I'm so glad that gentleman is getting the word out. Thank you again Shelby for all you did for these little pigeons.


----------

